# Led..headlamp upgrade



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Can the S..model murano's headlights be upgraded to LED?? Is this going to get expensive for an upgrade ??
Does the entire headlamp assembly need to be upgrade to retro..fit LED headlights along with the LED bulbs?
2007 Nissan murano..S..awd..v6..4door...auto..floor shift....


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There are lots of good plug-and-play LED replacements for H11 halogens these days. Just don't go China-cheap. Here's a very professional and fair appraisal of bulbs from the major players:






My personal recommendation would be Diode Dynamics. They came in the top 5, are a sponsor of the forum, and are the only top brand of LED made in USA.


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

TxNissanFan said:


> Can the S..model murano's headlights be upgraded to LED?? Is this going to get expensive for an upgrade ??
> Does the entire headlamp assembly need to be upgrade to retro..fit LED headlights along with the LED bulbs?
> 2007 Nissan murano..S..awd..v6..4door...auto..floor shift....


No retrofit is necessary. Installing an LED into the existing assembly should be a slam dunk. The only issue is making sure the LEDs are "clocked" (oriented) properly and are still aimed OK.


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

I was curious bc my tail lights are LED, but why didn't Nissan do that with the headlights? It is what it is...


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

LED taillights suck a whole lot less juice than headlights, and consequently produce a lot less waste heat. The OE LED headlights have a heatsink inside that's the size of your fist, plus a very complex driver/booster board. They're also ridiculously expensive because Nissan only makes a fraction as many of them.


----------

